# Pics from the Pork BBQlossal



## monty3777 (Jun 19, 2009)

Our second comp and our first walk  - we got 10th in whole hog. Heck, we even beat Myron Mixon!! Crazy, since we used his methods to the "T"

http://slowfoodrebellion.blogspot.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

great job!  Sounds like a bright future for you on the
circuit!


----------



## BONE HEADS (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats, do you foil the pig the entire cook?


----------



## Div (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job for ur second comp  !!


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 19, 2009)

BONE HEADS said:
			
		

> Congrats, do you foil the pig the entire cook?



Yep - and we cooked it at 350*. 80 lb hog took about 6.5 hours


----------

